# Passo Falzerago....



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

....between Andraz and Cortina, in the Italian Dolomites.

The last time I ventured over this pass was in 1974 with my father driving a Bedford CF Bedouin.

We were hoping to emulate that route this year (40 years later) in our Cheyenne.

Our motorhome is 2.95m high and there is a rock tunnel on the route to the summit posted at 3.20m clearance:



















Has anybody been past this way recently in a coachbuilt van and can comment please?

Does the collective think I will be chancing my arm with just 250mm of clearance to tackle this pass?

Cheers
Carl


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

I can immediately see what Italian road workers are like from the first photo . . . They're so lazy that they couldn't wait for the car to pass before painting the yellow line down the middle of the road . . . (and it looks like they missed the turn & went on painting fresh air. :silly:


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

Yer daft bugger Vic :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Has nobody ever been past this way in their wagons??? :?


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Carl

Can't help directly, but could you follow the road in both direction of Street View and see if there are any coaches or other big 'uns showing?

That may give you a pretty good idea of what vehicles use the route.

Dave

P.S. I think you would be OK.

Not far downhill from the position you showed - http://goo.gl/maps/Rc4ld


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Just added a bit to my previous post Carl.

You may have missed it.

Dave


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

And here, a little way uphill.

http://goo.gl/maps/k7y8K

Dave


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

Ha ha :lol: - Thanks Dave!!

S'funny, I was just following a Burstner A-Class uphill on Google Earth when your post came through.

I guess it would be close - but we should just squeeze through.

I will follow the Burstner, then take a closer look at your links.

Flo would never forgive me for converting the van into a cabriolet :roll: 

Carl :lol:


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Lots of biker and car entrusiast videos on Youtube on the one below there is a coaches parked up and the odd motorhome ( 16.33 and 15.05 min in)... years ago we went over that pass this video reminded me ....the road has improved a bit since we did it.

May be worth watching some of the others.






Mike


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

Aha.... October 2012.

We were 2.99m with the kayaks up.

Kev










sorry, cannot even seem to insert pictures now.


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

That must have increased the 'pucker factor' Kev!!!!

Thanks for that - I think we will give it a go.....but in the centre of the road and with a tremendous amount of horn blowing....


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

Our Symbol is 3.1m to the tip of the ariel and we managed to get through by positioning the van so the ariel is under the highest point of tunnel.

If I remember rightly my wife had to get out at one tunnel and check to see if we would make it through. Stop panicking there's bags of room. Maybe that's the one your bothered about.


----------

